# We would really appreciate it



## lavallet

Zdravím,
nějakým způsobem jsem komunikoval s dodavatelem a vznikl trochu problém. Alespoň šéf mě pokáral, že jsem použil arogantní formulaci - "We would really appreciate it". Zajímalo by mě jestli jde opravdu o nějaký projev arogance.

Nemám zase tolik "nakomunikováno" abych si v tomhle byl jistý a nechci působit nějaké další nedorozumění. 
Omlouvám se, pokud je můj dotaz off topic této části fóra.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Já myslím, že to nijak arogantně nepůsobí. Přesnej kontext samozřejmě neznám, závisí na tom, jak je napsaná celá zpráva a v jaké jste vůči sobě vzájemné pozici. V té formulaci je jistě naléhavost, ale třeba je na místě. 

_I appreciate your coming today._ Toto je myšleno upřímně.
_I would appreciate if you don't come late next time._ Zde je jistá forma kárání.

Obecně vzato ovšem pokud se bavíte s dodavatelem, pak on poskytuje službu vám, tedy vy jste zákazníci, takže bych se tím zas příliš netrápil.


----------



## lavallet

Tak ono to vlastně bylo v jistém smyslu naléhavé. Šlo o to, aby se pokusili přibalit konkrétní doobjednané věci k zásilce, kterou měl ten den špeditér vyzvednout v Itálii. No myslím, že to byl jen velbloud udělaný z komára ze strany vedoucího. 

Každopádně děkuji za odpověď


----------



## K.u.r.t

Pokud něco hodně spěchá, potom je v obchodní a právní angličtině speciální fráze, kterou lze použít pro zdůraznění:
_Time is of the essence._


----------

